# تشكيل العلب من الالومنيوم cans



## م/ كريم (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتم اي حد عنده معلومات عن موضوع تشكيل العلب مثل علب البيبسي او المعلبات


----------



## arab22 (3 يناير 2010)

وانا اطلب كذالك


----------

